# school lunches



## Janet (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm trying to find easy meals for our son for school.  Our dietician said we shouldn't give bread or juice at mealtimes.  Hence I have 'FUN!!' (not) organising lunches for school.  ie : rice pasta dishes.  His bread allocation, he has at snack times.  We have a meal plan that allows for him to eat every 2 1/2 - 3 hrs.  How does this compare with the UK?.

Thanks


----------



## Copepod (Oct 4, 2009)

Where are you if you want to "compare" with the UK? Waht age is your son? I can understand not giving bread or juice in addition to other carbohydratre in a meal, but can't see the problem with bread sandwiches, where bread is the main carbohydrate component. But, I guess it all depends on local nutritional advice and local food where you live. Do you have send in packed meals or is there any provision of food by the school?


----------



## Janet (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Copepod!

We are in Portugal.  Our son is 8 and wont have school dinners.  They are brought up over here to have a lo.....ng lunches and when we were in the hospital they said it would be better for him to have a balanced diet at mealtimes consisting of soup (which he wont eat, I have made so many thinking he may them but Nooooooo!!!!!)  Fish/meat pasta/rice/potatoes. Veg and as much salad as he can eat.  Obviously we take into account the veggies that are high in carbs.  His breakfast is bran cerial (full of fibre) mid morn snack is toast (wholemeal) & yogourt (low fat) OR milk & 2 sugar free biscuits.  His afternoon snack is usually Ham sandwich and milk or quavers/monstermunch (occassionally) or a yogourt drink. 

This is just an idea of our meal plan.  Obviously we vary it as much as possible.  But we follow the measures for carbs/protein/ etc that we were given.  Ben can eat 3 pieces of fruit each day.  We have also been given the amount and sizes of each fruit servings.  

So far this has worked.  Although now he is back at school he seems to be constantly hungry.  He eats more in a day that we do!!

How do the UK meal plans compare?

Janet


----------

